# DSL ohne Flatrate und ein Router - geht das?



## GoLLuM (18. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Habe gerade schon die Suche bemüht, aber leider nicht das gefunden was ich suche. Es gibt zwar einen thread vom user "ria" aber der dreht sich eher um das Problem "wie komme ich auf meinen Router".

Mein Problem ist folgendes: ich habe 2 Rechner die ans Netz sollen und zwar bei meiner Freundin. Die haben sich jetzt bei Alice angemeldet, zwar DSL - aber ohne Flatrate. Nunja, beide Rechner sollen jetzt unanhängig voneinander ans Netz gehen können.

Soweit so gut - ein Router muss her. Wenn ich jetzt aber bei DHCP die Daten eintrage, dann benutzt er die DSL-Leitung aber doch als Flatrate. Und das würde die doch relativ teuer kommen ;-)

Von daher ist meine Frage: gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass beide Rechner unanbhängig voneinander ins Netz können, bzw. was muss ich im Router einstellen? Oder braucht man dann einen speziellen router der das DSL-Modem nur bei einer gewünschten Verbindung anstösst? Wird die Verbindung dann auch wieder automatisch getrennt? Fragen über Fragen 

Vielen Dank schon mal
lukas


----------



## Johannes Postler (18. Februar 2006)

Jetzt musst du erstmal erklären, was du unter "benützt als Flatrate" verstehst. Wenn sie nicht viel surfen, dann wird sie das auch nicht teuer kommen.
Ich versteh nicht ganz was du meinst...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Februar 2006)

Der Router muss bei einer bestimmten Zeit ohne Aktivitaet die Verbindung trennen und bei Bedarf (also einer Anfrage die nicht an das lokale Netz bestimmt ist) die Verbindung aufbauen koennen. Das sollten eigentlich die meisten Geraete drauf haben.


----------



## GoLLuM (18. Februar 2006)

Naja, ich dachte immer, das nen Router die ganze Zeit mit dem Netz verbunden ist.

Ihr meint also, dass er sich immer nur dann verbindet, wenn ich einen Link auf ner Internetseite anklicke? Sprich, solange ich nur eine Seite betrachte ist er gar nich mitm Netz verbunden, nur wenn ich die nächste Seite aufrufe verbindet er sich wieder?

Hier mal nen Screenshot von meinem Router - wenn ich da jetzt die Maximum-Idle-Time auf 1 Sekunde setze, und Autor-Reconnect ausstelle, dann verbindet er sich also immer nur dann, wenn ich ne Internet-Seite anfordere? (wir gehen jetzt mal davon aus, das kein ICQ, MSN etc. oder Outlook, Emule usw. läuft)

http://fas.eigenstil.de/show.php?fid=480

Das wäre ja auf jeden Fall in meinem Sinne.
Lukas


----------



## gorim (19. Februar 2006)

Genau diese Einstellung meinte Dennis. Allerdings halte ich 1 Sekunde für zu kurz. Mal angenommen, der Router schafft diese kurze Zeitspanne und legt jedesmal auf, dann wählt er nach jedem Klick sich neu ein. Das dauert immer ein bischen und führt sicher zu Verzögerungen beim surfen. Ich kenne jetzt das Tarifmodell bei Alice nicht, aber evtl. fallen für jede Einwahl Kosten an oder Du zahlst nach Taktung und verschenkst "Zeit". Vielleicht weiß da jemand mehr darüber.

Sinnvolle Idle-Zeiten sind für mich eher im Minutenbereich, hängt halt auch ein bischen vom Surfverhalten ab. Auf jeden Fall solltest Du aber den Disconnect überprüfen. Manche Hersteller hatten das früher nicht im Griff und der Router legte nie auf. Dafür gibts im Routermenü ebenfalls eine Seite.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## GoLLuM (19. Februar 2006)

Jo, das mit der 1 Sekunde habe ich mir auch dann gedacht nachdem ich den Psot fertiggeschrieben hatte. dachet auch an sowas wie 1 Minute oder 1,5 Minuten.

Den Disconnect überprüfen: ja, das halte ich auch für sinnvoll. Aber ich habe nicht den geringsten Schimmer, wo ich da kucken soll. Vielleicht hast du ja eine Idee, hier mal der Überblick über mein Router-Menü:

http://fas.eigenstil.de/show.php?fid=484

Vielen Dank bis hier! Das hat mir schon sehr viel geholfen.


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Auch 1,5 Minuten halte ich für zu wenig.
Stell dir nurmal die Situation vor..... Du willst z.b. bei eBay was ersteigern..... wartest bis zu den letzten Sekunden..... und dann kommt "Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden" weil der Router die Verbindung getrennt hat.
Bist Du die Verbindung wieder aufgebaut und die Seite neu aufgerufen hast, ist die Auktion schon zu ende. 
Ich würde also als Minimum 5 Minuten einstellen..... eher sogar 10 Minuten.
Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, dass hängt vom Surfverhalten ab.

Den Disconnect wirst Du wahrscheinlich unter "Status" überprüfen können.
Ggf. davon noch ein Screenshot machen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## GoLLuM (19. Februar 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Den Disconnect wirst Du wahrscheinlich unter "Status" überprüfen können.
> Ggf. davon noch ein Screenshot machen.


Um das Ganze jetzt noch mal zusammen zu fassen: nach der Zeit, die ich bei "Idle-Time" eingebe, trennt er sich vom Netz. Das mit "Reconnect überprüfen" meinst du so, dass ich mir dann ankucken kann, ob er auch wirklich vom Netz getrennt ist. (Fraglich ist dann nur, ob meine Freundin jedes mal in den Router geht und sich anschaut, ob die Verbindung auch wirklich getrennt wurde ;-)

hier noch mal nen Screen vom Status:
http://fas.eigenstil.de/show.php?fid=486

Da müsste doch dann nach 5 Minuten bei "INTERNET: Cable/DSL" dann "DISCONNECTED" stehen, wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe - oder?


----------



## gorim (25. Februar 2006)

Sieht so aus, als wäre das das richtige Menü. Prüfen muß man nicht jedesmal. Vielleicht am Anang zweimal. Spätestens bei der Telefonrechnung sieht man, ob der Router immer trennt.  
Wenn Dir bzw. Freundin das zu unsicher ist, dann nimm doch eine Volumenflatrate. Kostet imho etwa das gleiche und man muß sich keine Sorgen über die zeitabrechnung machen.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## D@nger (25. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
also ich verstehe das ganze noch nicht so.
Warum ist es denn nicht möglich, wie bei ISDN auch die Verbindung nur dann aufzubauen, wenn man auch ins Internet will und wenn man raus will dann kappt man die verbindung? Ist der Rechner dann die ganze zeit mit dem Internet verbunden?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2006)

Ist doch moeglich, das habe ich doch schon in meinem ersten Post erwaehnt.


----------

